# My Apologies Regarding Smilies



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2008)

I know several of you use the smilies that I have on my personal web space, and as of late yesterday afternoon there have been server issues. I cannot even access my user control panel now. They cannot seem to determine what the exact issue is. The server in question is an old one originally established by a company that I used to get internet service through that was bought out by another company, that was bought out by another company, that was bought out by the company I am now with. Any way, they are looking into the problem and I hope that it will be resolved sooner rather than later. I just wanted to let everyone know what was happening so no one would think that I removed the page or am cutting you all off or anything.  I'll let you know when things are fixed. [If it can't be restored at this ISP I will search for suitable hosting elsewhere.]


----------

